# Rear mount bike rack



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

We want to occasionally mount two bikes on the back of our Xtrail (too old to climb up on top). We won't be using the bike rack too often - mainly on holidays on the highway, and don't want to spend a lot of money.

Is there a generic rack that fits well on the vehicle? We live in small town BC so something available at Canadian Tire or Walmart would be helpful

Thanks for your advice

Larry


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

canadian tire has a 3 bike rack made by sport rack for 99.99 on sale. i dont know if the sale is still on but thats the same one i got and it works awsome. Just make sure u mount it to the trunk properly or it will dent the bumper like it did mine


----------



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Got this from the Cdn Tire Website - is it the one you bought?

SportRack 3-Bike SUV & Van Trunk Rack Carrier
Product #40-1027-6
Specially designed to fit SUVs and vans, and still conforms to all other trunk configurations
$139.99 View larger image

THanks 

Larry


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yup thats the one


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Got the same one. Works just fine.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

TjC said:


> canadian tire has a 3 bike rack made by sport rack for 99.99 on sale. i dont know if the sale is still on but thats the same one i got and it works awsome. Just make sure u mount it to the trunk properly or it will dent the bumper like it did mine


What do you mean by "it will dent the bumper like it did mine"? So, What is the right way to install it or use it?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well i actually i just installed it wrong
but it works fine now lol


----------

